# Buying in Gibraltar



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I am going to Gib soon and would like to know how much beer (cans NOT spirits) I can bring out...I want to buy some cans for Xmas and can't find any info on this

Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snr-fred said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am going to Gib soon and would like to know how much beer (cans NOT spirits) I can bring out...I want to buy some cans for Xmas and can't find any info on this
> 
> Thanks


The allowance when driving from Gib into Spain is 16 litres of beer OR two litres of wine OR one litre of spirits. You are allowed 200 cigarettes or 250g tobacco.

They are checking cars quite frequently now and the fines are horrendous so not worth trying to sneak in!

http://www.the-rock-of-gibraltar.com/Gibraltar-News/1983/eu-changes-duty-free-allowances


----------



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks, that's brill :0)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Plus they'll confiscate the car !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm just praying they don't put a limit on teabags - that's the only thing we go there for!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

And Quorn products!
And custard powder!
And pork pies!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm just praying they don't put a limit on teabags - that's the only thing we go there for!





mrypg9 said:


> And Quorn products!
> And custard powder!
> And pork pies!


We can't resist the hot pies/pasties/sausage rolls counter at the back of Morrisons though and bacon, sausages, marmite, peanut butter, Branston Pickle, HP sauce, pork pies, scotch eggs, Patak's pickles and chutneys, swedes, parsnips, okra, Colmans' mustard, horseradish...

We can get most of that stuff in Spain but it doesn't half cost...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> And Quorn products!
> And custard powder!
> And pork pies!


Yuck, yuck and double-yuck!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> We can't resist the hot pies/pasties/sausage rolls counter at the back of Morrisons though and bacon, sausages, marmite, peanut butter, Branston Pickle, HP sauce, pork pies, scotch eggs, Patak's pickles and chutneys, swedes, parsnips, okra, Colmans' mustard, horseradish...
> 
> We can get most of that stuff in Spain but it doesn't half cost...


We´re still working through the giant Marmite jar we bought from the UK in 2008!

Parsnips and swedes are nice but _boniatos_ are even nicer. They sell them ready-roasted in the panaderia here.

We avoid any processed food (OH is diabetic and they add sugar to EVERYTHING, even bacon) so we make our own pickles and chutneys, pies, sausagemeat etc - that way you know exactly what is going in them.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you are vegetarian (I'm not but OH is) Quorn is a welcome addition to the usual diet.
We have yet to come across it in Spain.


----------



## pensionista (Sep 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> We can't resist the hot pies/pasties/sausage rolls counter at the back of Morrisons though and bacon, sausages, marmite, peanut butter, Branston Pickle, HP sauce, pork pies, scotch eggs, Patak's pickles and chutneys, swedes, parsnips, okra, Colmans' mustard, horseradish...
> 
> We can get most of that stuff in Spain but it doesn't half cost...


dear oh dear...???.....


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> We´re still working through the giant Marmite jar we bought from the UK in 2008!
> 
> Parsnips and swedes are nice but _boniatos_ are even nicer. They sell them ready-roasted in the panaderia here.
> 
> We avoid any processed food (OH is diabetic and they add sugar to EVERYTHING, even bacon) so we make our own pickles and chutneys, pies, sausagemeat etc - that way you know exactly what is going in them.


Yes we like them as well, we know them as Batatas. I'd put it down to regional differences but we live in neighbouring villages. If you put Sweet Potato into Google translate it gives you Camote.

Your OH survived my OH's curry then? I guess she doesn't put sugar in anything.:noidea:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

pensionista said:


> dear oh dear...???.....


Wassup?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Yes we like them as well, we know them as Batatas. I'd put it down to regional differences but we live in neighbouring villages. If you put Sweet Potato into Google translate it gives you Camote.
> 
> Your OH survived my OH's curry then? I guess she doesn't put sugar in anything.:noidea:


I suspect camote is the South American name, it sounds like an Indian word.

Oh yes, we survived the curry and will be back soon for some more!


----------

